# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  حذف دو درس و قبولی در کنکور ؟!

## kanima

سلام دوستان. من یه سئوالی ذهنم رو مشغول کرده. مشاوری بهتر از شماهایی که درگیر کنکور هستین یا بودین نمیشناسم
من بعد از سالها شروع به خوندن برای کنکور کردم. رشته انسانی هستم. حفظیجاتم خوبه اما تو ریاضی و عربی بدجور مشکل دارم و تو این زمان باقی مونده راهی جز حذفشون ندارم. یعنی نمیخوام تو کنکور جواب بدم (صفر درصد). بهتر از اینه که ریسکی جواب بدم و درصد منفی بگیرم
اما تو بقیه درسها میتونم بالای 30 بزنم. درسهای اقتصاد و روانشناسی و انگلیسی رو احتمالا بالای 80 میزنم
قصد دارم مدیریت بازرگانی تو دانشگاه گیلان قبول بشم. خودم هم ساکن رشت هستم. چون رشته پرمتقاضی هم نیست، 80 درصد گزینش این رشته بومی هستش (از نظر بومی بودن کمی شانسم بالاست)
تو تخمین رتبه های کانون و گزینه دو هم که درصدهای احتمالی (با در نظر گرفتن صفر برای ریاضی و عربی ها) رو وارد میکنم. رتبه خوبی بهم میده
اما نمیدونم چرا شک دارم. نیاز به تایید کسایی که در این زمینه تجربه یا اطلاعات دارن دارم. دیدین که کسایی که سه چهار درس رو صفر بزنن و رتبه خوبی بیارن؟پیشاپیش ممنونم










==================================================  ==============================================
موشی در خانه صاحب مزرعه تله موش دید.به مرغ و گوسفند و گاو خبر داد.همه گفتند تله موش مشکل توست به ما ربطی ندارد.

ماری در تله افتاد و زن مزرعه دار را گزید.از مرغ برایش سوپ درست کردند،گوسفند را برای عیادت کنندگان سر بریدند و گاو را برای مراسم ترحیم کشتند.

و در این مدت موش از سوراخ دیوار نگاه میکرد و به مشکلی که به دیگران ربط نداشت فکر می کرد!

----------


## Freedom Fighter

با حذف درس ریاضی مشکلی نیست. اما اگه هدفتون حقوق باشه با حذف عربی جدا به مشکل میخورید
خب هدفتونم اقتصاده سعی کنید اقتصاد رو به 100 برسونید که کار شدنی هست . همین 95 110 نفر 100 زدن اقتصاد رو. ترجمه عربی رو کار کنید فیلم هایه این سایتم ببنید http://sanatisharif.ir/Sanati-Sharif-Lesson/5/21/      عالی درس میده.

----------


## Mr Sky

*هر درسی رو باید باید باید حداقل 15 درصد بزنی......برو تخمین رتبه گزینه دو رو ببین تا به کار بسیار ناجوری که میخوای انجام بدی پی ببری..........عربی رو راحت میشه با ترجمه که شاید تو 5 ساعت بشه خوندش میشه تا 20  زد.....ریاضی رشته انسانی هم که واقعا اسونه...فک کنم 20 درصد سوال از آمار میاد ....اونو بزن ..همه چی حله....البته قبلش ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو بخون
.
.
.
.*

----------


## kanima

دوستان گلم خیلی ممنونم که نظرات خودتون رو میگین
همین چند دقیقه پیش با یه مشاور هم تلفنی صحبت کردم. میگه حذف درس به شرطی که بقیه درسها رو بالا بزنی اشکالی نداره
متاسفانه من خیلی وقته از درس دور بودم. به همین دلیل برای یاد گرفتن یک مبحث تو ریاضی یا عربی باید وقت قابل توجهی بزارم (چون باید از صفر شروع کنم) که متاسفانه وقت کافی ندارم
همون طور که تو پست اول نوشتم. تو تخمین رتبه کانون و گزینه دو رتبه خوبی بهم داد اما ...
اصل سئوالم این بود که نمونه ای دوروبرتون دیدن که چنین شرایطی داشته باشه؟ مثلا یکی دو درس رو صفر بزنه اما رتبه خوبی بیاره (منظورم رتبه زیر 1000 نیست) چه انسانی چه بقیه رشته ها
اینکه بدونم چنین تجربه ای رو اشخاص دیگه هم داشتن خیالم رو راحت تر میکنه
بازم ممنونم

----------


## Navid70

> دوستان گلم خیلی ممنونم که نظرات خودتون رو میگین
> همین چند دقیقه پیش با یه مشاور هم تلفنی صحبت کردم. میگه حذف درس به شرطی که بقیه درسها رو بالا بزنی اشکالی نداره
> متاسفانه من خیلی وقته از درس دور بودم. به همین دلیل برای یاد گرفتن یک مبحث تو ریاضی یا عربی باید وقت قابل توجهی بزارم (چون باید از صفر شروع کنم) که متاسفانه وقت کافی ندارم
> همون طور که تو پست اول نوشتم. تو تخمین رتبه کانون و گزینه دو رتبه خوبی بهم داد اما ...
> اصل سئوالم این بود که نمونه ای دوروبرتون دیدن که چنین شرایطی داشته باشه؟ مثلا یکی دو درس رو صفر بزنه اما رتبه خوبی بیاره (منظورم رتبه زیر 1000 نیست) چه انسانی چه بقیه رشته ها
> اینکه بدونم چنین تجربه ای رو اشخاص دیگه هم داشتن خیالم رو راحت تر میکنه
> بازم ممنونم


دوست عزیز اینجا اکثر بچه ها کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنن یه عده هم ریاضی، پس بهترین کار صحبت کردن با مشاور و  مقایسه کارنامه ها هستش.مورد بعدی،به تخمین رتبه اعتماد نکن مخصوصا وقتی درصدات اختلاف زیادی دارن

----------


## kanima

> دوست عزیز اینجا اکثر بچه ها کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنن یه عده هم ریاضی، پس بهترین کار صحبت کردن با مشاور و  مقایسه کارنامه ها هستش.مورد بعدی،به تخمین رتبه اعتماد نکن مخصوصا وقتی درصدات اختلاف زیادی دارن


ممنون از جوابت نوید جان
شما تو تجربی یا ریاضی برخورد داشتی با چنین موردهایی که یکی دو درس رو صفر بزنه اما بقیه رو خوب بزنه و رتبه خوبی هم بیاره؟

----------


## Ali.meh

دوست عزیز شرایط انسانی واقعا متفاوته.اما اگر بقیه رو خیلی هوب بزنی بله میشه.دوما بعضی مباحث عربی مثه ترجمه یا ریاضی رو خیلی خیلی راحت میشه زد

----------


## kanima

ممنون علی جان. شما درست میفرمایین
من یه سرچی تو سایت های کانون و گزینه دو انجام دادم تا کارنامه قبولی ها رو ببینم. به نتایج جالبی هم رسیدم
عکسی که گذاشتم کارنامه قبولی با رتبه زیرگروه(3) 1653 هستش - مدیریت مالی دانشگاه تهران (پردیس فارابی) قبول شده
هیچی نشد نداره. ایشالا در آینده اگه کسی سئوال من تو ذهنش بود این کارنامه رو ببینه و به جوابش برسه
ممنون از همگی

----------


## Navid70

> ممنون از جوابت نوید جان
> شما تو تجربی یا ریاضی برخورد داشتی با چنین موردهایی که یکی دو درس رو صفر بزنه اما بقیه رو خوب بزنه و رتبه خوبی هم بیاره؟


توی تجربی که این حرکات اصلا جواب نمیده،میشه بالانس کرد ولی حذف اصلا.
شرایط انسانی کاملا فرق میکنه از یه طرف تعداد دروس بالا و از طرف دیگه درصدای واقعا پایین.
بهترین کار دیدن همین کارنامه ها بود که انجامش دادید.موفق باشید

----------


## shahrzaaad

حیفه  ریاضی حذف شه . یه درصد فکر کنید نتونید به اون درصدی که می خواید تو باقی درس ها برسید . یه چیزی باید باشه جبرانش کنه ! 
کلش رو حذف نکنید به هیچ وجه .. فقط بعضی مباحث ! چون تو گروه انسانی رتبه رو هم خیلی جا به جا میکنه این درس . بچه ها نمی زنن .. 
ریاضی شما هم خیلی آسون و کم حجمه . راحت میشه جمعش کرد . 

عربی هم .. حذف کردنش واقعا اشتباهه !
می تونید از ویدئو های ناصح زاده استفاده کنید که داخل سایت آلا هست. تعداد فیلماش خیلی زیاد نیست . میشه با برنامه ریزی تا کنکور عربی رو به یه جای خوب رسوند . 

وقت هم هست

----------


## mehraneh

قبولی  در كنكور = امكان نداره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

منظور ایشون کنکور انسانی هست که میشه عزیزم با حذف دو تا درسم نتیجه گرف


> قبولی  در كنكور = امكان نداره

----------


## mehraneh

> منظور ایشون کنکور انسانی هست که میشه عزیزم با حذف دو تا درسم نتیجه گرف



بله .. ميشه . بستگی داره اون نتيجه ای ك ميخوای چی باشه 

و گرنه شما صفرم بزنی نتيجه ك ميگيری  :Yahoo (1):

----------

